# Where can i sell Barn wood?



## tnfiddler (Dec 6, 2011)

I was wondering a good place to sell or list barn wood… i have a lady in the are that wants me to tear down this old barn it had a 60-80 year old wood… 
or what can i make with it 
Any suggestions ???
thanks


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

craigslist for local. ebay if you want to mess with shipping
BTW….welcome to the site


----------



## Treeuse (Dec 4, 2011)

I kow some places that can buy it in so cali. Where o you live?


----------



## tnfiddler (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks Gary glad to be here… and treeuse i live in Fairview tn


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm fairly close to you (Nashville) and I see barn wood listed on craigslist a lot. Generally, it's a whole barn for not very much, or a few boards for quite a bit. If you have room to store it and time to sell it a bit at a time, it's probably a pretty good method.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/search/mat?query=barn+wood&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=

James


----------

